

Creating Better User Experiences on Google Play - geekrax
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/03/creating-better-user-experiences-on.html?m=1

======
mavhc
See also [http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/app-submissions-on-
google-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/app-submissions-on-google-play-
now-reviewed-by-staff-will-include-age-based-ratings/)

"Google has been human reviewing all Google Play store apps, and no one
noticed"

